# Audi you do?!



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry, could..not...resist..lame...joke.

New-ish Audi TT 225 owner seeks companionship and advice with little flaming please. :lol:

Tbh I have been lurking on the forum for a while now and thought it was time for post #1. Its seems to be a good forum for advice and also to be CHP/Ned/Chav free which is always a bonus. No doubt (in time) I will be asking hundreds of oft asked questions and told to use the search facility but for now..Hello!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome and hello, a great first post i might add :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome here is another great forum they even have an owners club :wink: www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome here is another great forum they even have an owners club :wink: http://www.ttoc.co.uk


 

Forum overload! Let me settle in here first.

Got to say, out of all the motors I have owned this one is the best quality. Its not the most powerful or fun, or even the most practical. But quality all the way. Actually, and to be to be fair it was quite a lot of fun in the recent snow we've had! It would seem that turning of the traction control and using perhaps a modicum too much power on a snowbound roundabout equals  :twisted:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hello and welcome 8)


----------



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for welcomes, friendly here...I like!


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't worry about them - they're on day release :lol:

Good to have you on board


----------

